# November Photo Comp Now Voting



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks to MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA, it's time to open the November Photo Comp. Get your photos in!

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is Thursday 1st December, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of November only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a a prize from MYYACKLE AUSTRALIA.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the MYTACKLE AUSTRALIA Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Clickety click!


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Entering the Valley Of The Dead (trees) at Tallowa Dam.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Molly (Staffy pup) loves kayaking


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## yeeyak (Dec 14, 2010)

small cod caught in the peel river.


----------



## yeeyak (Dec 14, 2010)

paddling back to camp, lake keepit


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Launching for the jack hunt, Re Qld 5/11/2011 jack fishing trip report.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

The RED DEVIL. 
My first kayak caught Mangrove Jack, on the 5/11/2011.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Mary Valley magic see report "QLD,What I've been up to since Sept. 1st.....Bassin' " last post. Cheers Pat.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Misty Dawn see report "QLD,What I've been up to since Sept. 1st....Bassin' " taken 12th Nov.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Cod Country see report "QLD,What I've been up to since Sept.1st .... Bassin' " taken 12th Nov. last post Cheers Pat


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

First Mary River Cod on Fly see report "QLD,What I've been up to since Sept. 1st....Bassin' " taken 19th Nov. Cheers Pat.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Come to me .....

Australian Bass - a creek somewhere - 5th November


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

_toga release_ 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51369#p526896


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Smile!!!


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Out to pasture - mooooving slow. Pat.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

More reflections.... Pat


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Out for a stroll. Pat


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The calm before the storm, the kingfish will be here shortly.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Great shot, Keza.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Upper Mary portage.......PAT


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Moment of reflection......PAT.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A cracking number of entries this month. Vote for your top three.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

And in breaking news, congratulations to Keza for a well deserved win. Let us know who you'd like us to donate your prize to, and we'll send it right out ;-)


----------

